# Quizionaer



## Anonymous (21 November 2004)

Quizionaer ist übrigens verkauft... 
Der neue Besitzer zieht im affiliates forum ordentlich über kunath her. 
vielleicht wechselt ja auch bald bonus.net den besitzer.....


----------



## cicojaka (21 November 2004)

Hääääh? T.R. (paymasol, TRTI,...)???


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2004)

_Wie klein doch der Kreis der Beteiligten wieder ist_: J. K. in Hamburg und T. R. aus Braunschweig - beide einstige Weggefährten des berüchtigten R. L . K**n von Crosskirk.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2004)

[...]


----------



## dvill (21 November 2004)

Zu TRTI gibt es einen informativen Bericht aus dem Jahr 2002.

Und: Die Firma hat erstklassige Referenzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

hier is was neues aktuelles:

http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2048/artid/3677353

klingt ganz nach ihm


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> hier is was neues aktuelles:
> 
> http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2048/artid/3677353
> 
> klingt ganz nach ihm


...er ises und gilt nun (endlich auch mal) als vorbestraft.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

Die Leute sind dumm wie ein Sack Scheiße...  

Da hatte ich schon befürchtet, daß quizionaer mit der Argumentation kommen könnte, daß millionengewinner.net nichts mit ihnen zu tun hat.
Und heute schicken sie mir eine Werbemail (woher haben die nur meine Adresse...tststs); und das, obwohl sie mit Mahnverfahren drohen...


----------

